# going after some salt cedar burl today Tamarix ramosissima



## vegas urban lumber (Jul 24, 2020)

4th of july fire in vacant lot brought these to light, property being cleared today. contractor says i can have what i'd like

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 6 | Sincere 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jul 24, 2020)

also picked up this the other day. roadside, european black olive burl stump that some one dumped

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 24, 2020)

Oh heck yeah!


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 24, 2020)

Please show us what the salt cedar looks like inside when you process it, lord knows there's lots of it around here, but I've never seen what the burl looks like....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jul 24, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> Please show us what it looks like inside when you process it, lord knows there's lots of it around here, but I've never seen what the burl looks like....


will do, the wood has nice ray flecks when quatersawn. and the burl is fairly stable without a ton of shrinkage


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jul 24, 2020)

Trev, hopefully that Salt Cedar is solid. I got some just like that back a few years ago about 250 yards from the banks of the Salton Sea. All of it had no center. It had been dead for awhile, and they were clearing the ground. 

That's a good looking Olive.

Barry R., the old dead stuff I collected had some nice color to it than the fresh dead I got from the same pile which was just about as bland as bland can get. The swirls and tiny burl eyes made it worth keeping though. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## ScoutDog (Jul 24, 2020)

What amazing finds! I can't wait to see what they look like inside. PLLEEAAASSSEEE post photos!. 
Thank you.


----------



## Maverick (Jul 24, 2020)

Nice, can't wait to see what you find inside.


----------



## Don Van Dyne (Jul 24, 2020)

OMG I want!


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 24, 2020)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Trev, hopefully that Salt Cedar is solid. I got some just like that back a few years ago about 250 yards from the banks of the Salton Sea. All of it had no center. It had been dead for awhile, and they were clearing the ground.
> 
> That's a good looking Olive.
> 
> Barry R., the old dead stuff I collected had some nice color to it than the fresh dead I got from the same pile which was just about as bland as bland can get. The swirls and tiny burl eyes made it worth keeping though. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)


Yea, I've worked with regular salt cedar before, not that pretty, kinda oak-like, but never seen burl, might be cool....


----------



## Mike Hill (Jul 24, 2020)

Depending on what it looks like inside, I'd be very interested in some lengths of trunk for mainly carving.


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jul 24, 2020)

some of the centers are rotted, or soft, maybe good for casting, others are solid enough to cut blocks or small boards out of

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jul 24, 2020)

here's some cut open

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jul 24, 2020)

there is some that is a little soft and spalted that would be great stabilized.


----------



## Alan turner (Sep 1, 2020)

vegas urban lumber said:


> there is some that is a little soft and spalted that would be great stabilized.


Pics please when you get a chance
Thx


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Dec 2, 2020)

some cuts

Reactions: Like 2


----------

